# Fourth time lucky? Can I add in my own one day breaks?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

OK..I'm sort of on day 11..The first time I made it to day 55, the scond to day 22, the third to day 3.Now I'm back listening to them again..I miss the odd day, but in general I haven't skipped more than one day at a time. Is this OK? Its surely better than not listening to them even if it takes me 200 days to complete them.Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, a big part of this is repetition to the subconcious, so it sticks. Sorry you had the disruption with your wrist. But try to stick to the program schedule as much as possible. The tapes were developed very specifically. perhaps your subconcious is saying we have been here before and although its realizes its safe, the subconcious doesn't want to change and by listening on schedule you are gently reinforcing the changes gradually until it they stick in the subconcious.maybe Mike may say something different, but that is my take.Also, keep in mine the patients of doing them now and finishing them all the way on schedule should and will benefit you for the rest of your life and when your done with the program you can just do refreshers if you need to.However, if its some time problem maybe Mike has a thought on that.Good luck and were here for support and I personally bbelieve your doing the right thing, even though you have had some interuptions and it has been harder to restart perhaps, you are back to follow through and this is important. Good Job.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Jane. I'm on day 33, and this is my third attempt, so you aren't alone.







Time is a big factor for me, and that's the reason I didn't finish the first time. The second time I found I was really annoyed while listening to the tapes...I suppose my subconscious was fighting them. I set them aside. This time, I started at New Year's. After being home for 10 days from work on Christmas holidays I was much less stressed out than normal and I found I had no problem listening to the tapes. I know I'm going to finish them this time. I listen to them when I go to bed, and it's just become part of my routine. So, hang in there...be determined...I think you'll know if it's the right time for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Jane,Welcome back







Good for you. on day 11, well your 4 times further on than last time.Erics advise is spot on. If there is a time issue let me know. But the schedule is an important part of the process so do try and keep to it if possible.Thanks Eric







Sherlock thanks for the support too, once in our routines its a lot easier,Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jane:I just wanted to pop in here and say good luck with listening. I think, as Mike said, that once it becomes routine it is much easier. I'm a Capricorn so we have the opposite problem, lol, we do the same things over and over and over and over.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Jean,Good to hear from you.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thanks Mike, Eric, Jean, Sherlock!Well I'm doing my best..It seems like I end up skipping the tape when I'm so tired that I know I'll fall asleep listening to it. I know this is OK..but waking up suddenly when the tape ends doesn't feel good!Good luck Sherlock..you know I had the same kind of negative feelings towards one of the tapes before...I haven't reached that one yet. My subconscious is so stubborn!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, just wondering how your doing?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm feeling good ..still with the program. I wonder how I can stop my cat from walking on me while I'm listening to the tapes?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

LOLHe/She just want's to help.Well you could lock the cat out of the room, but the begging to be let in might be more disruptive than the walking on you.Although getting him/her reeeeellllly stoned on catnip so he/she stares at a spot on the wall intently for an hour ot two might work. But that depends on how your cat reacts to the catnip.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Hi Jane,Quite a few animals like my tapes too







Let her in and see how it goes!Good luck,Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Lol Jane! My cat loves Mike's voice too, so you might as well just give up the battle. Let her walk on you and eventually she'll realize you'll let her stay and will curl up and listen with you. That's what mine does -- she sleeps on my stomach.







JeanG


----------

